
Show HN: JSONify.link – get a pages HTML data in JSON - khuknows
https://jsonify.link
======
khuknows
I've had to write code to get summary data for pages multiple times in my
career.

I needed to do it most recently for a newsletter app and figured it would be
worth making a tiny API for. It could be used for chat apps or any social apps
where links are shared.

I added the "CSS Selector" feature mainly for fun. Not sure how much use it
would be outside of scraping etc.

